# The audacity of it all...



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We noticed a woman walking a small dog on a flexi-lead today....around the corner from our house, the dog was about 15 feet into someone's front yard, the woman was still on the sidewalk. We drove on home and went inside. I took the dogs out back, came in about 15 minutes later. DH said hey look at that lady, she was about 10 feet in our front yard(7 feet from the house)she walked around our tree and onto our driveway and went even further towards our backyard, the flexil-lead was stretched all the way out so the dog was probably 30 feet down our driveway. By the time I got to the door she was headed back to the street. I yelled out "did you need help with something/" She said no, just out for a walk, and walked away. I couldn't believe it, I'll be watching for her now. I certainly don't need strange dogs peeing on my flower beds this summer..plus we don't use a lead on Tess at home ever, this dog was well past Tess's boundary line. She isn't aggressive towards other dogs, but that's pushing the envelope.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That was very inconsiderate & will get her dog hurt one day....not to mention someone giving her a earful.

When I walk my boy he stays on the road, we respect people's property.

If you catch her again politely tell her your yard is off limits & tell her to enjoy the rest of her walk


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

Someone up the street from us had two Yorkies and let them do the same thing. Walking up in peoples yards on the Flexi. Our neighbors had a female Lab that didn't take too kindly to this activity. One day the Yorkies come by walking half way up the Labs yard and she nailed them. The Yorkie owner freaks and runs into the middle of the road. Her one Yorkie sustained back and leg damage. The Labs owners had to make an insurance claim for the vet bills and the Yorkie's owner sold her house and moved.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Odin24 said:


> Someone up the street from us had two Yorkies and let them do the same thing. Walking up in peoples yards on the Flexi. Our neighbors had a female Lab that didn't take too kindly to this activity. One day the Yorkies come by walking half way up the Labs yard and she nailed them. The Yorkie owner freaks and runs into the middle of the road. Her one Yorkie sustained back and leg damage. The Labs owners had to make an insurance claim for the vet bills and the Yorkie's owner sold her house and moved.


That is what I worry about. Tess isn't aggressive, but who knows if a strange dog comes so far in our yard, and it may be the aggressor. Plus it was a male and lifting it's leg everywhere. I take pride in my flower beds, and don't need that either..I'm going to watch for her, hopefully she realizes now that we pay attention and will leave my yard alone.


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

i had this issue with a neighbor and after a few conversations it wasnt sinking in that my property wasnt their private toilet area......so i figured it would be ok to walk my pets down their way.....did i mention i also own 3 horses......wanna guess who won the poop contest???.....LOLOLOLOL it stopped real quick after that!!! lol


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm usually mindful of people's yards...but I don't think I'd mind if just the dog came onto my front yard and sniffed around a bit and maybe used the bathroom. If the person then came onto my yard and picked it up I wouldn't have any issues with that. From the sounds of your story though it is a little ridiculous for them to come that deep onto your property.

It's kind of a weird thing to get into a war with a neighbor over. If I was walking my dog and he came onto a neighbor's lawn, and that neighbor had a problem with it and let me know about it. I'd probably never help that person out if they asked for my help after that. But to each their own...

Also...depending on where you live, you'll have issues if YOUR dog attacks another dog that is on leash and on YOUR property. In reality...that dog is still under control and on lead while your dog is not. I'm not saying I agree with it, but you'll have a hard time explaining to a police officer or a judge why your dog decided to attack an on leash yorkie because it crossed into "her" territory.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I used to tether up Abbi in the front yard just long enough that she could get about 3 ft from the sidewalk and driveway to driveway. kept people safe on their walks but away from my house/yard/cars. She was a sissy anyway and wouldnt go after another dog and she was always under my direct supervision but people knew to keep their space.


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

That's really pushing it. You may have a very well mannered dog but it's not responsible for me to let my dog into your property like that assuming it'll be ok.
That lady might end up learning the hard way how to walk her dog responsibly. I know I'd try talking sense into her but I also know many people don't care to listen.


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ohio has a leash law and its a 6 foot leash. Letting a dog wonder 15 feet up into someone's yard on a Flexi is asking for trouble. The neighbors Lab was a nice dog, but she just had it with her territory being invaded on a regular basis.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you want to teach a neighbor responsibility? Yes...but do you want to do it because your dog ripped their dog to shreds? I don't think so...

They're your neighbors...and trust me the rest of your neighbors won't look at a situation like that and say "well you shouldn't have gone onto their lawn" they'll look at it as..."there is a crazy aggressive dangerous GSD living in our neighborhood and we need to figure out how to get that thing out of here"


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I do not want strange dogs in my yard - on a leash or not. I do not want them using the bathroom in my yard. I clean up after my dogs, I don't want to clean up after theirs. 

Also - my dogs are not dog reactive. But, put a strange dog on THEIR property and all bets are off. Put a strange person with their dog on my property and they'll have to deal with me and my dogs. Period.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Too Funny with the horses!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I certainly would not want my dog to rip another dog to shreds. My husband and I chose the house and property we currently live in for privacy....we are building our next house and will have a house that's not visible to anyone...yes, we are those people...there's no such thing as too much property for us

For me, the idea of a lady walking her dog and letting the dog on the flexi lead reach into my yard really would bother me....even if I didn't have a dog. I don't want the dog going to the bathroom in my yard either. I want her to enjoy her walk and keep off of my property.

I do agree that a polite conversation should be had with her. I do beleive in being neighborly and picking your battles wisely as well. Hopefully, the property owners wishes/demands would be well received and problem solved.

I do sometimes get the feeling when people like her are oblivious to their surroundings that they push boundries in other aspects of their day to day interactions with people. They are tough ones. lol


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I I clean up after my dogs, I don't want to clean up after theirs.


THIS. I really don't care if their dog poops on my lawn if they bag up the poop and take it with them. I am not okay with the poop being left behind though.

I'm at the point where I'm ready to leave a stack of bags on my front porch, and tell people when I see them do it to bag their pile and take it with them. It's not pleasant, but it's the essence of responsible dog ownership.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would ask them once not to do this then i would find a way to make it uncomfortable for the owner to do it after i talked with her.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm hoping I embarrassed her, and she'll stay out of our yard. I have no idea where she lives, I've never seen her before. I just couldn't imagine walking into a strangers front yard. It's not like my flowers are blooming and she wanted to check them out...all we've got is snow.


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Do you want to teach a neighbor responsibility? Yes...but do you want to do it because your dog ripped their dog to shreds? I don't think so...
> 
> They're your neighbors...and trust me the rest of your neighbors won't look at a situation like that and say "well you shouldn't have gone onto their lawn" they'll look at it as..."there is a crazy aggressive dangerous GSD living in our neighborhood and we need to figure out how to get that thing out of here"


Of course I don't want her to learn after her yorkie is ripped to shreds. I hope that's not what I came across as saying. 

I would try to nicely let the neighbor know that it's not necessarily safe to let her dog wander into a property. What I meant is that there are some people who don't want to listen or be told or accept that they may be doing something wrong with their dogs until they learn the lesson the hard way. 

I used to have a neighbor with a Golden Retriever that came out on a loose leash and attacked my brother's chocolate Lab, Henry, while mom was walking on the sidewalk passing in front of the Golden's house with Henry on a 6 foot leash. Henry could and did take care of himself. I had a Pomeranian at the time and would avoid walking by that house when I walked her (also on a 6 foot nylon leash) because I didn't want to risk anything with Phoebe. But there was also a neighbor who'd walk her Yorkie on a flexi, letting it wonder right up to neighbor's doorsteps, 15 ft or whatever into the property. 

I warned her for the safety of her dog that some of our neighbors have big dogs and you never know if any of them will have a problem with another dog getting so close to their home. She was unreceptive and nasty about it. So that's what I'm saying, some people just have to learn the hard way. Not because we don't try, it's just that they pretty much make it be that way.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> I just couldn't imagine walking into a strangers front yard. It's not like my flowers are blooming and she wanted to check them out...all we've got is snow.


Not to mention if you look out your window and see a stranger walking through your yard....how are you supposed to know if the person is just a neighbor or a zombie? Mistakes could happen....


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Phoebes said:


> Of course I don't want her to learn after her yorkie is ripped to shreds. I hope that's not what I came across as saying.
> 
> I would try to nicely let the neighbor know that it's not necessarily safe to let her dog wander into a property. What I meant is that there are some people who don't want to listen or be told or accept that they may be doing something wrong with their dogs until they learn the lesson the hard way.
> 
> ...


I kind of know you didn't mean it like that...but we've had threads about stuff like this and I kid you not one of the replies suggested shooting the dog since it was trespassing and peeing on the wrong bush.

But like the lady...most people will not take kindly to the "advice" to stay off the property. They'll see it as its dangerous for their dog to go on your land because you have a vicious dog that would kill their dog. And although I wouldn't take it like that, I'd never help out a "neighbor" that was so protective of a patch of grass that they asked me to stay off of it. I understand you might not like it, but sometimes you just let sleeping dogs lie.

Now...if the dog is turning the grass yellow or the person isn't cleaning up #2 on the lawn...I'd have an issue. Oh and I would never personally walk onto the lawn...my dog has a 6 foot leash...he can go that far into a lawn. I'm staying on the sidewalk.


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

There are a lot of people now days that don't respect other people's property. To me it's younger people that have the biggest problem with this. I think more than anything they were not raised right. But don't get me started on this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I kind of know you didn't mean it like that...but we've had threads about stuff like this and I kid you not one of the replies suggested shooting the dog since it was trespassing and peeing on the wrong bush.


Make no mistake. When I have livestock and dogs to protect, I might not stop to decide if the dog is just peeing on a bush or is representing a greater threat to my animals and property. 

If a dog owner doesn't respect my property, why should I respect their intent?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Make no mistake. When I have livestock and dogs to protect, I might not stop to decide if the dog is just peeing on a bush or is representing a greater threat to my animals and property.
> 
> If a dog owner doesn't respect my property, why should I respect their intent?


If you think a dog...connected to a person on a leash...peeing on a bush has the intent to kill your livestock...go ahead and fire away knowing full well there is a human being standing 15 feet or less away from that dog.

You clearly have land where you live, its different, I grew up in the suburbs of a large city, and currently live in a large city. If I'm walking by a yard and someone decided to take aim at my dog and me...they'll be going to jail for a very very long time. But if that's worth "protecting their land" to them...its their choice.

America...the safest county in the world...but the only one where people fear their neighbors! Oh and where peeing on a bush can cost you your life as well.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

martemchik said:


> If you think a dog...connected to a person on a leash...peeing on a bush has the intent to kill your livestock...go ahead and fire away knowing full well there is a human being standing 15 feet or less away from that dog.


My neighbors don't bring their dogs into my yard. They don't fear me. 

If someone has intentionally walked their dog into my yard, on a leash or not, I will NOT wait to see what their intention is. I will use what ever means I feel neccessary to protect my property at that time. 

I have had people chasing their dogs that come into my yard. I have had people chasing their horses into my yard. I have even had a bull calf chased up into my yard. At that point, their intent is to secure their property. Their intention is clear. In fact, I help them secure their property. More than once, I've taken one of my horses and used it to help secure their livestock. 

But, meander into my yard as if you're taking a casual stroll you and your dog are considered a threat.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

martemchik said:


> America...the safest county in the world....


Actually, Iceland is the safest country in the world. You did mean "country", right?

The USA is in 88th place. 

Top 10 Safest and Most Dangerous Countries in the World | Skeptikai


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

FlyAway said:


> Actually, Iceland is the safest country in the world. You did mean "country", right?
> 
> The USA is in 88th place.
> 
> Top 10 Safest and Most Dangerous Countries in the World | Skeptikai


Lol I mean in the fact that we have the largest military, world power, and the continental United States has never been attacked by a foreign country.

But none of this is the point of this thread. The point I was making is that some battles aren't worth fighting. I agree...the neighbor shouldn't walk onto the property themselves, but personally I don't care if your dog walks over my lawn...especially in the winter when the sidewalk is colder then the ground and they're not wearing shoes.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Not to mention if you look out your window and see a stranger walking through your yard....how are you supposed to know if the person is just a neighbor or a zombie? Mistakes could happen....


..That's too funny...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Not to mention if you look out your window and see a stranger walking through your yard....how are you supposed to know if the person is just a neighbor or a zombie? Mistakes could happen....


Lol..."Ociffer, I swear I thought it was a zombie! Not Bob from down the street!"

At least the insanity plea would probably hold for that one.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think martemchik and I are the perfect example that some folks don't care if your dog goes into their yard and some people do. 

Enter at your own risk.

But remember: NEVER dress like a Zombie.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The little kid next door loves to talk about zombies. He asked my husband one day if Rusty will protect him against zombies...my husband assured him no zombies on our road under Rusty's watch...the kid was pleased:groovy:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Courtney said:


> The little kid next door loves to talk about zombies. He asked my husband one day if Rusty will protect him against zombies...my husband assured him no zombies on our road under Rusty's watch...the kid was pleased:groovy:


 When I send the dogs into the barn or shop or down the hall, I used to say "Check for burglars!" It was just a fun way of moving them forward. Now we all say "Check for Zombies!" 

We had some friends over the other night. The dogs were sitting outside with us. There was a young girl who wanted to go to the barn. Her father stated "You can't go alone, there might be Zombies!" Hondo jumped up and started down the fence line to the barn before I recalled him. Silly boy.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Lilie said:


> When I send the dogs into the barn or shop or down the hall, I used to say "Check for burglars!" It was just a fun way of moving them forward. Now we all say "Check for Zombies!"
> 
> We had some friends over the other night. The dogs were sitting outside with us. There was a young girl who wanted to go to the barn. Her father stated "You can't go alone, there might be Zombies!" Hondo jumped up and started down the fence line to the barn before I recalled him. Silly boy.


Yeah, Hondo is not dealing with zombies either. You have to watch out for them they like to come in groups. Glad to hear Ohio & Texas is protected


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Lol I mean in the fact that we have the largest military, world power, and *the continental United States has never been attacked by a foreign country.*
> 
> But none of this is the point of this thread. The point I was making is that some battles aren't worth fighting. I agree...the neighbor shouldn't walk onto the property themselves, but personally I don't care if your dog walks over my lawn...especially in the winter when the sidewalk is colder then the ground and they're not wearing shoes.


I think you might be forgetting the War of 1812. 

I don't let my dogs wander over people's yards when we walk, and if they poop, I bag it up, and throw it away in the nearest easily accessible trash can. I am probably the only person in my neighborhood to do so.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

LeoRose said:


> I think you might be forgetting the War of 1812.


Lol isn't that what the US national anthem is about?

I don't let my dog go on other people's lawns EVER. I don't care if it's just grass, it's their property and it's their plants and I think it's so rude to allow your dog onto someone's property and let them kill someone's grass, flowers, whatever. It's vandalism!

And I feel terrible for those people who obviously adore their lawns and have pristine, beautiful lawns, except for a few yellow spots near the sidewalk that were obviously from someone else's dog. The rudeness makes me so angry.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Also...depending on where you live, you'll have issues if YOUR dog attacks another dog that is on leash and on YOUR property. In reality...that dog is still under control and on lead while your dog is not. I'm not saying I agree with it, but you'll have a hard time explaining to a police officer or a judge why your dog decided to attack an on leash yorkie because it crossed into "her" territory.


...their private property. This dog walker is not a guest. She was not invited.

I would, however, have a no trespassing sign out front.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

zivagirl said:


> ...their private property. This dog walker is not a guest. She was not invited.
> 
> I would, however, have a no trespassing sign out front.


I'm not talking about legal liability. I'm talking about your neighbors thinking you have a vicious dog for as long as you live there. No "regular" person will care that the dog was on its property...most will just point out how your dog is dangerous and you clearly have no control over it.

I can picture the aftermath...you get shunned by your neighbors, probably no one will interact with you anymore, talk about how bad your dog is, and really just not be helpful in anyway. But hey...some people like that.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate when people let there dogs go way in others yards. We use to have a man that walked down the street with his very little dog off leash and letting it go all the way to peoples back yard fence or front door step. One day My last gsd and I were just coming home from a walk, his dog was 4 houses ahead of him. I could of made it in my front door but stood on my porch, as the little dog came barking and charging up on my porch. My girl got along with other dogs great and I knew she would not hurt the dog. The man starting yelling, will your dog hurt mine? I called out, I have no idea. After that he no longer walked his dog lose, I was hoping to scare him a little with what could happen.I would not have done that if I thought my dog would have hurt his even if we were on my porch. The little dog should not have to pay because his owner is stupid, but lots of dogs get hurt because of this very same action on their owners part.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Reading this thread makes me so happy that we live in the boondocks. lol The term "my property" & "your property" is respected. When we visit leashed parks or in another public setting different story...when I'm at home leave me the heck alone! lol I hate flexi leads & whenever I see people with them I avoid them because 9 times out of 10 they do not have control of their dog.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a warning, don't feel so secure because you are in your front yard. I know in Colorado (at least here in the major cities), a dog off leash in a front yard is NOT considered secure or contained. And I know of several legal cases where a dog has gotten loose, gone into a front yard, was attacked by the homeowner's dog in the front yard, and liability/costs were split 50/50 between the two because NEITHER dogs were legally contained/controlled.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

QUOTE=Anubis_Star;2901434]Just a warning, don't feel so secure because you are in your front yard. I know in Colorado (at least here in the major cities), a dog off leash in a front yard is NOT considered secure or contained. And I know of several legal cases where a dog has gotten loose, gone into a front yard, was attacked by the homeowner's dog in the front yard, and liability/costs were split 50/50 between the two because NEITHER dogs were legally contained/controlled.[/QUOTE]

These kind of laws are frustrating to me, because whether Tess is loose or tied in our yard the other dog is invading our area. She could do the same damage(hoping that doesn't happen) whether she is tied or not. Her farthest allowable boundary by herself is to the midpoint of the house from the back. She's still about 20 feet from the front yard. Other than our driveway our entire yard is privacy fenced. I let her out front with me when I'm working or shoveling snow. She is always monitored when outside. She was in full chase of a rabbit from the back once, and skidded to a stop at her boundary line. I was impressed, thought for sure she would blow right by. Now if a Zombie goes by I'm not so sure..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anubis_Star said:


> Just a warning, don't feel so secure because you are in your front yard. I know in Colorado (at least here in the major cities), a dog off leash in a front yard is NOT considered secure or contained. And I know of several legal cases where a dog has gotten loose, gone into a front yard, was attacked by the homeowner's dog in the front yard, and liability/costs were split 50/50 between the two because NEITHER dogs were legally contained/controlled.


Same laws enforced in the State of Texas. One of the reasons it makes me angry when folks allow their dogs to come into my yard. The front of my property is fenced, but by a wooden fence. Therefore I haven't taken every effort to secure _my_ dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Next time she comes onto your property, go outside and start calling out "slinky, where are you slinky!". Then approach the woman and ask her if she's seen slinky your 15' Burmese python. Then go on about how he likes to escape all the time. Don't worry about pythons and the fact they cannot survive in the cold weather, you can tell her he is a Siberian python. She will either believe you or think you are nuts, either way you win and she will probably stay on the other side of the street.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> Just a warning, don't feel so secure because you are in your front yard. I know in Colorado (at least here in the major cities), a dog off leash in a front yard is NOT considered secure or contained. And I know of several legal cases where a dog has gotten loose, gone into a front yard, was attacked by the homeowner's dog in the front yard, and liability/costs were split 50/50 between the two because NEITHER dogs were legally contained/controlled.


 I live in Denver Co and for having these leash law, that don't seem to enforce them. Every day I see loose dogs and people walk there dogs in the park with no leash. I always have my dog on her leash even in my front yard. I get so tired of not being abie to walk my dog without running in to these dogs and owners. I don't want your dog running up to mine. You don't know what could happen. It seems like they think these laws are for everyone else but them.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Midnight12 said:


> I live in Denver Co and for having these leash law, that don't seem to enforce them. Every day I see loose dogs and people walk there dogs in the park with no leash. I always have my dog on her leash even in my front yard. I get so tired of not being abie to walk my dog without running in to these dogs and owners. I don't want your dog running up to mine. You don't know what could happen. It seems like they think these laws are for everyone else but them.


Leash Law enforcement frustrates me and it seems like the worst offenders are owners of "purse puppies". If I am off my property, Finn is always leashed up and if we are in an area that allows off-leash animals, I generally don't let him off lead if there are other animals around just because in the end, it would be Finn's fault, no matter who the aggressor was.

I also don't let Finn do his business on any lawn. I make sure he goes to the bathroom before we leave and if he does pee, it's usually on the "public grass" that separates the street and sidewalk. I carry poop bags on every walk, so he's always cleaned up after and I have no problem with handing one to someone who doesn't clean up after their dog saying something friendly like, "Oh! I noticed you forgot your bags. I have an extra one if you want it."


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Next time she comes onto your property, go outside and start calling out "slinky, where are you slinky!". Then approach the woman and ask her if she's seen slinky your 15' Burmese python. Then go on about how he likes to escape all the time. Don't worry about pythons and the fact they cannot survive in the cold weather, you can tell her he is a Siberian python. She will either believe you or think you are nuts, either way you win and she will probably stay on the other side of the street.


i don't know why but this makes me laugh out loud at work. Particularly the "siberian" python part. A friend of mine recently said to me, "when we go hiking, will we see any snakes?" Mind you, it is winter by me and in PA on well traveled hiking trails. 

I live in the suburbs and on a one way street where there is a elementary school. During the summer there was this lady that walked her maltese and it would just pee and pop and run up wherever it pleases. I was bored and being silly I made a poop fence by lining up my dogs turds on one side of my lawn that was exposed and not fenced off by bushes. I know I was being childish and what not but it did its job for a day or two.


----------

